# TV Samsung WS28Z46 Sin Imagen solo sonido.



## bitacid (Mar 30, 2007)

Buenas, tengo 1 televisor *samsung plano de 28"*, k al encenderlo no se ve la imagen en la pantalla.   La cuestion es k le eche un vistazo y vi un componente fundido el *RU20A* un diodo rectificador a 600v. Lo k hice fue buscarlo para sustituirlo pero al parecer no lo tienen a la venta por ningun lado, :x  por lo k compre uno k me dijeron k era similar...   El caso es k compre el Phillips *BYW95C* k tambien es a 600v pero k en los datasheets difiere un poco del RU20a de Galaxy. No funciono y ahora se me oye el audio pero no consigo ver la tele.   No se k hacer lo unico k se me ocurre es buscar algun tv samsung desechado a ver si encuentro el componente pero no se donde dirigirme.   Alguien me puede ayudar?.   Gracias.


----------



## eduardo espalter (May 19, 2007)

que te paso con el diodo que le pusiste tambien se quemo de busca un diodo rapido de 600 volts y la corriente que precisas de los que se usan en los monitores como sustituto


----------



## bitacid (May 23, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero ya me deshice de la tele porke no logre encontrar una solucion


----------

